# [SOLVED] 0xc0000006 error... =/



## Diablo8247 (Aug 5, 2008)

Notepad and Firefox are both making a 0xc0000006 error. I have saved a copy of my HJT log. I have no idea what to do, it keeps freezing on me and it's incredibly slow. Help would be much appreciated. =) I've run AVG and CCleaner, and neither have made any improvement. I can't download any new software considering I don't have internet access. IE just flat out fails to load, no message or anything. 

I am using a friend's computer for communication, but my computer is next to me. 

Also, to save my HJT log I had to use a program called Notepad++ I got a while ago. It works just fine. =)

```
Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 12:16:44 AM, on 8/5/2008
Platform: Windows Vista  (WinNT 6.00.1904)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16681)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Notepad++\notepad++.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = [url]http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896[/url]
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = [url]http://www.yahoo.com/[/url]
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = [url]http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157[/url]
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = [url]http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896[/url]
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = [url]http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896[/url]
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = [url]http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157[/url]
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,AutoConfigURL = [url]http://proxy-support.boeing.com:31060/proxy.pac[/url]
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
R3 - URLSearchHook: AOLTBSearch Class - {EA756889-2338-43DB-8F07-D1CA6FB9C90D} - C:\Program Files\AOL\AIM Toolbar 5.0\aoltb.dll
R3 - URLSearchHook: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O1 - Hosts: ::1 localhost
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! Toolbar Helper - {02478D38-C3F9-4EFB-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: CodecPlugin Class - {098716A9-0310-4CBE-BD64-B790A9761158} - C:\Windows\system32\RichVideoCodec.dll
O2 - BHO: AVG Safe Search - {3CA2F312-6F6E-4B53-A66E-4E65E497C8C0} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG8\avgssie.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_07\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: AOL Toolbar Launcher - {7C554162-8CB7-45A4-B8F4-8EA1C75885F9} - C:\Program Files\AOL\AIM Toolbar 5.0\aoltb.dll
O2 - BHO: AVG Security Toolbar - {A057A204-BACC-4D26-9990-79A187E2698E} - C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\AVGTOO~1.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {FBE58CC0-D14B-45FE-A717-57BB8247F652} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: AVG Security Toolbar - {A057A204-BACC-4D26-9990-79A187E2698E} - C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\AVGTOO~1.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: AIM Toolbar - {DE9C389F-3316-41A7-809B-AA305ED9D922} - C:\Program Files\AOL\AIM Toolbar 5.0\aoltb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Copernic Desktop Search 2 - {968631B6-4729-440D-9BF4-251F5593EC9A} - C:\Program Files\Copernic Desktop Search 2\DesktopSearchBand203000030.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [itype] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft IntelliType Pro\itype.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IntelliPoint] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft IntelliPoint\ipoint.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSConfig] "C:\Windows\system32\msconfig.exe" /auto
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User '?')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [WindowsWelcomeCenter] rundll32.exe oobefldr.dll,ShowWelcomeCenter (User '?')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-21-933713389-2002538848-3387837938-1000\..\Run: [Aim6]  (User '?')
O8 - Extra context menu item: &AIM Search - c:\program files\aol\aim toolbar 5.0\resources\en-US\local\search.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Send image to &Bluetooth Device... - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie_ctx.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Send page to &Bluetooth Device... - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\PROGRA~1\Java\JRE16~1.0_0\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\PROGRA~1\Java\JRE16~1.0_0\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: AIM Toolbar - {3369AF0D-62E9-4bda-8103-B4C75499B578} - C:\Program Files\AOL\AIM Toolbar 5.0\aoltb.dll
O9 - Extra button: @btrez.dll,-4015 - {CCA281CA-C863-46ef-9331-5C8D4460577F} - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @btrez.dll,-12650 - {CCA281CA-C863-46ef-9331-5C8D4460577F} - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie.htm
O13 - Gopher Prefix: 
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} (YInstStarter Class) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yinsthelper.dll
O18 - Protocol: linkscanner - {F274614C-63F8-47D5-A4D1-FBDDE494F8D1} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG8\avgpp.dll
O18 - Protocol: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Skype\SKYPE4~1.DLL
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: avgrsstx.dll

--
End of file - 4925 bytes
```


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: 0xc0000006 error... =/*

Hi. . .

Run the Vista System File Checker/Repair utility (sfc)- 

START | type cmd.exe into the start search box | right-click on cmd.exe from above | select Run as Administrator | the command-prompt "DOS" screen will appear | type the following then hit enter:


*sfc /scannow*


Let it run... upon completion, re-boot. Try IE7, Firefox, etc. . .

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## Diablo8247 (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: 0xc0000006 error... =/*

Ok Thank you very much.

=D


----------



## Diablo8247 (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: 0xc0000006 error... =/*

Hmm... I tried using the sfc /scannow method, and the problem still occurs. 60% through the scan, it said it failed to complete the requested operation.

=(

any further information would be much appreciated. :grin:


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: 0xc0000006 error... =/*

Hi. . .

HERE is a MS bulletin on the output of sfc.

I would also check a few areas within Vista for further information on your original error as well as sfc - 


*• The Event Viewer* - 
START | type eventvwr into the Start Search box | right-click on eventvwr.exe that appears up top | select Run as Administrator | view the various logs starting with the Administrative logs. Note the exact time then run IE7 - and look in the logs.

*• Problem Reports and Solutions* -
START | type wercon.exe into the Start Search box | right-click on wercon.exe that appears up top | select Run as Administrator | view "See Problems to Check".

*• Reliability and Performance Moniter *-
START | type perfmon into the Start Search box | right-click on perfmon that appears up top | select Run as Administrator | view both the Performance Moniter and the Reliability Moniter.

Also... boot into SAFEMODE w/Networking and try IE7. Does it work here?

Regards. . .

jcgriff2


----------



## Diablo8247 (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: 0xc0000006 error... =/*

My 0xc0000006 error is now gone, after following up on the sfc and wercon. Although I recieve a 0xc0000005 error now, and Windows Search Protocol keeps stopping, as does firefox and notepad...

I'm a bit stuck as to what to do now...


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: 0xc0000006 error... =/*

Does the 0xc5 error (a memory access violation) occur within a BSOD? Where does this message (0xc5) appear?

What does wercon have to report on this?


----------



## Diablo8247 (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: 0xc0000006 error... =/*

I'm not sure what a BSOD is. But I did a little bit of looking through the Eventvwr and wercon... The Fault Module is Winspool.drv.

It says that it cannot find C:\windows\system32\Winspool.drv

I searched for it, and it found it in C:\windows.old\system32 (which was when I had to reformat my harddrive.)

I tried to copy it into where it's supposed to be, and it said there is already a file with that name. I manually searched for it, and sure enough... There it is. But it still doesn't do anything. I tried a chkdsk, nothing happened... Any ideas? =)


----------



## Diablo8247 (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: 0xc0000006 error... =/*

Almost all off my applications will crash, but only a few of them will perform a 0xc5 error... =/


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: 0xc0000006 error... =/*

Hi. . .

The file Winspool.drv is a driver for the printer spooler.

BSOD = Blue Screen of Death. If you have had any, there s/b files in c:\windows\minidump. Are there any?

What anti-virus are you running and do you use a 3rd party firewall in addition/in lieu of the Windows Firewall?

The exception 0xc0000005 is a memory address violation error - usually caused by a 3rd party driver - not a Microsoft driver, although one may be named as the offending party. This happens because a MS driver "calls" other drivers during its processing, so the real culprit hides under the memory address of the MS driver.

Were there any problems during the re-install? When was this and why was it done?

Regards. ..

jcgriff2

.


----------



## Diablo8247 (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: 0xc0000006 error... =/*

Printer? Weird, I don't have a printer, never have. Haven't seen a BSOD yet either... Reformatted about a month ago and no there werent' any problems, I had to reformat because windows would boot up to a grey screen, and I couldn't connect to the internet, and It would freeze when I try to run Task Manager... =/


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: 0xc0000006 error... =/*

Hi. . .

If no printer, then I suggest that you go into system services and disable it.

START | type services.msc & hit enter. Scroll down to the Print Spooler, double-click on it and disable it.

Please let me know of results.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## Diablo8247 (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: 0xc0000006 error... =/*

Just tried your suggestion. I restarted and the problem still persists =/


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: 0xc0000006 error... =/*

Hi. . .

I'd like to get a better look in your system.

Please click on the Live SysInternals AutoRuns link below in my sig area. Save it to desktop. Then download the attached zip file 
and extract the lone batch file to your desktop. Go to your desktop, right-click on the batch file and select run as administrator. 

You will see the black "DOS" screen appear and scroll followed by the green status bar. It will take a few minutes to run. It will dump 7,500 records from each of the app and system logs, run AutoRuns, msinfo32 and dxdiag. The output will be in a new folder found within your documents folder named TSF_Vista_Support.

Zip the contents of the new folder up and attach to your next post.

Any ? - please let me know.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## Diablo8247 (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: 0xc0000006 error... =/*

Unfortunately, I'm not using my computer, I will put it on a flash drive real quick... Will edit when I finish...


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: 0xc0000006 error... =/*

Hi. . .

That's fine... please be sure to get both the AutoRuns file AND the batch file. Otherwise the batch file will fail (w/o the AutoRuns exe file on the desktop).

Are there still any problems with the grey screen? Did that turn out to be a hardware issue or did the re-install of the OS take care of that?

Also, I'll need a bit of time to look at all that later on. The kiddies will be up soon for their 1st day of school and I have to get breakfast started. It has been a long summer with the 4 of them home... looking forward to a few hours in an empty house!

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## Diablo8247 (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: 0xc0000006 error... =/*

Ok Here is my zip

Thanks again I really appreciate the help. =)


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: 0xc0000006 error... =/*

Hi. . .

Thanks for the files. I see the print spool error in there happening sometimes several times a second failing under the service SearchProtocolHost.exe. This is the reason that the disablement of the print spooler did not work.

Let's forget this for right now... is there any reason why you are not updated with Vista SP1?

Vista SP1 must take priority as this is not the only error you are encountering. 

Have you been having problems with Windows Updates?

JC

.


----------



## Diablo8247 (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: 0xc0000006 error... =/*

I just tried using windows updates and it says an error code: 80080005... And I can't get any internet browser to work, so using the windows troubleshooter is out of the question.. =/


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: 0xc0000006 error... =/*

Hi G - 

I found a staggering 1,662 application crashes and app hangs in the last 2 months alone that have occurred in your system. Obviously something is very wrong here.

Although I do not see it listed in system services, the Event Logs clearly show that Norton Live update is running - and quite often. I suggest that you run the Norton Removal Tool - click on the Norton RT link in my sig area below and SAVE it to your desktop. Then right-click on the NRT icon on your desktop and select run as administrator. 

After completion, re-boot.

Now reset your Windows Firewall to default settings:
START | type FirewallSettings.exe into the start search box | click on FirewallSettings.exe above | select the Advanced Tab | click on "Restore Defaults" | Click Apply (if hilighted) | Click OK

Try Windows Updates again.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## Diablo8247 (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: 0xc0000006 error... =/*

Strange... I didn't even realize I had norton... I don't even know which version I'd have to download, I'll assume 2007, I guess

EDIT: Just searched for it in my PC. It is 2007. Will edit with result...

EDIT: Bleh... I can't run the removal tool...



> Norton_removal_Tool.exe has stopped working.
> 
> Problem Event Name: APPCRASH
> Fault Module Name: WINSPOOL.DRV
> Exception Code c0000005


There are more details... But I'd have to write them all, if you need more just let me know... But this is the exact same error I get with FF, and Notepad, and various other apps.

Upon Closing that windows the removal tool starts up. I click setup, and the Symantec Removal Utility stops working...

In regards to the Firewalls Settings... RunDll crashes when I try to run FirewallSettings.exe... =(


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: 0xc0000006 error... =/*

Hi G -

I have just reviewed all of the material again that you sent to me. I see the winspool.drv file dated November 2006 - from the earliest days of Vista - is in its proper location and is the right file size for that date.

There is one more report that I would like from you if you do not mind - a Vista System Health report.
START | type cmd.exe into the start search box | right-click on cmd.exe | select run as administrator then type the following:

perfmon /report

Note: space after perfmon

It will open up in a web browser - save it in HTML format - you'll see the default HTML file extension when you go to save it.

This is a comprehensive system health report and hopefully will yield some clue.

I must say the 0xc..5 exception errors are troublesome to me.

Have you performed a memory test - like memtest86+ or any hardware diagnostic tests? 

Please zip this report up and attach to post then we can visit memtest, etc... after that.

At this point, I am not seeing any reason why you can't get Windows Updates installed, let alone the reason behind all of the app crashes.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## Diablo8247 (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: 0xc0000006 error... =/*

I tried running the perfmon, and it was unable to complete, it would run, but it would continue to scan for 60 seconds... Waaay longer than 60 seconds.. I also tried to run a memtest86+ by using a UBS drive... Although, it wouldn't run on command, so I searched for some information, and found this link, you had suggested to someone else. 

I tried rebooting to boot to the usb, but my PC just locks up when trying to boot while the flash drive is in. 

I don't have any blank CDs with me at the moment, nor a cd writing software, so an ISO is out of the question... For now... 

Do you think it would be easier to just completely wipe my PC? As I don't really have much information I need that I can't backup. Or would that even solve the problem...

Thank you again very much for helping solve this incredibly irritating problem... =/


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: 0xc0000006 error... =/*

Hi. . .

If you are comfortable w/wipe & re-install of Vista - I would do it.

This way you would have a better indication if somehow corruption ocurred or whether to do memtest and HDD check.

If you need help invoking the recovery drive, please let me know. Of course if yoiu have Vista DVDs and can go that route, fine. I like the recovery drive option myself, though.

Please let me know the outcome.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## Diablo8247 (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: 0xc0000006 error... =/*

Yea I think a wipe would be good. Unfortunately, I don't have the Vista CD, the product key is on my box though. How would I go about doing the recovery drive option?


----------



## Diablo8247 (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: 0xc0000006 error... =/*

Scratch that. I DO have a vista cd now...


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: 0xc0000006 error... =/*

Since Vista is already on your system, doing a re-format (of OS drive only!!) and re-install of Vista, key code is not necessaey - already on the system.

Did you have problems invoking the recovery drive?

jcgriff2

.


----------



## Diablo8247 (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: 0xc0000006 error... =/*

I used my vista cd and completely reformatted it.

I really appreciate what you've done, although my problem wasn't "fixed" I did learn about a bunch of new stuff, which is always good. =)

So again, I thank you. If this ever occurs again, I have a Memtest 86+ CD now =)


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: 0xc0000006 error... =/*

Hi. . .

Your welcome - and I thank you as well for being so forthcoming with the information that I sought.

Since you have now reset the system to OEM (Original Equipment Manufacturer) settings, it may be very likely that Norton is in your system. I would check for anything saying Norton or Symantec and if found, run the removal tool then reset Windows Firewall.

Do you have active Internet connection and are Windows Updates installing?

Regards. . . 

jcgriff2

.


----------

